# travesty of justice?



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2010)

just looking for some answers regarding codename salamander's ban within five minutes of the account's creation. he's actually a super cool guy so if you'd just unban him i'd be more than happy to move along and forget this ever happened.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2010)

oh and uh khaos as well he's pretty cool. maybe TOO COOL but i never saw jealousy as a just cause for banning somebody.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 26, 2010)

Consider me jealous, then.


----------

